# Broken Toe Won't Stop Bleeding...



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I feel stupid asking this. So I broke my middle toe on my right foot last night. I was climbing over the baby gate, slipped, and hit my toe on the way down. I managed to smash it right on the nail.

So here is what I have to deal with - the toe appears to be broken between the base of the nail and the first joint. The toe is cut (smashed open) at the base of the toenail over to the left side of the toe. It is also bleeding under the toenail itself.

The broken part hurts and all, but its no big deal. Who hasn't broken a toe or finger? What is getting annoying is the bleeding ... it won't stop. It isn't bleeding fast, but it won't stop. In 16 hours, I have had to change the gauze I have on it 4 times because it was soaked through with blood. 

How long should I wait before I let a doctor look at it if it won't stop bleeding?


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

If it hasn't stopped bleeding yet. Then it's time to head to the hospital and/or Dr. Seriously. Now.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am assuming it is fractured from the sound it made, the way it felt, the clearly defined purple line across the toe, and personal experience, but no, I have not had it x-rayed. The wife wants me to go to the ER right now but I want to wait and see if it is better in the morning. If not, I can go to Saturday Sick Call at the regular doctor and not pay the ER price. I mean, it's only a toe ... I have 9 more... OK. Not funny.

It looks like the blood is coming from UNDER the toe nail. I am not sure whether the toe nail is going to stay on or not but I darn sure DO NOT want to pull it off to find out what is going on underneath.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

...or, you could do what DH did...wait 10 days, go to the doctor, have that toe amputated, 3 months later have the toes on each side amputated, one YEAR later have the entire front of the foot amputated.

Mon


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

hfwarner3 -- If cost is your priority -- sooner care will probably be cheaper then later care because later care will include having to "fix" something that was caused by your NOT going in sooner to have it taken care of by someone who has actually past the test for medical professional...but like you said you have 9 more and another foot too if infection sets in...

Marlene


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Go Now!


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

my concern is finding out whether or not you have the proper clotting ability in your blood. Go to the doc.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Today is Friday: seeing a doctor will be as easy as calling your doctors office and they will squeeze you in. Most doctors set aside a half hour during the day for such things.

Tomorrow is Saturday: the doctors offices will be closed. THEN you will probably have to go in through the ER, with long waits and an extra payment!

As a nurse, it concerns me that it is still bleeding. I think a doctor should look at it, so go NOW! That way it will just be a visit instead of a major production!

Just call the doctors office, and they will give you a time to be there!

OH! I just read your second post: you say the doc has Saturday hours? Remarkable!

I would reccomend you go today anyways. if the bleeding has not stopped in 16 hours there IS a reason!


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Without benefit of an x-ray, it is possible that you may have a compound fracture. In that location infection is a virtual certanty, even without bone damage.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

When DD broke her finger we didn't know but as soon as I told the Dr. it was bleeding they worked her in. The concern is a bone infection.


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL when i broke my toe i did not need an x ray to tell me. the fact that i could move it wherever i wanted told me I had, (took 3 months to heal) LMBO i also broke mine on a baby gate those things should come with warnings (LOL) But i am in agreement with e one else. you do need medical attention. I would pass on the xray if it were me I would save my 200.00 but if you need a stitch or 2 certainly go to the DR. office and get one.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Ahhh it's a man thing....


----------

